# Any results from metformin ?



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

ladies,

How is everyone ?

i saw my fertility consultant yesterday and after the results of my lap and dye came back clear ( except PCOS ) and no blockages or nasty surprises, she has decided that the best course of action is to put me on metformin as iam to young for ivf apparently you need to be 30 or have a servere case of PCOS and as iam only 23 i dnt fancy waiting that long to be come a mummy.

Has anyone else been given just metformin as a course treatment ? and did you get any results ?

thanks ladies,
sending you all a bit of baby dust   
x x x x


----------

